# FHO surgery



## mddeland (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm new to this site, and I have been researching online and this golden retriever forum pops up often about FHO surgeries so I thought I would give it a try. 

My 10 month golden (Blue) was recently diagnosed with hip dysplasia and the vet said he would probably need an FHO surgery in a couple months. I was just wondering what everyone else's dogs symptoms were like before they got the surgery? 

Blue still jumps up and down, and frequently climbs stairs but his rear leg is a little lame when he runs. I'm not sure if my dog should get a surgery on this so soon. 

Thanks for the help, 

-Mark


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

First thing I would do is to have an appointment with an orthopedic surgeon. They will be able to look at your dog, his x-rays, and his symptoms to give you all the options for his treatment. An FHO can work in a larger dog (and several dogs here on the site have had FHOs), but it isn't always the best surgical option. The ortho doc can help you go through the pluses and minuses to each of the treatment options.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree you need an ortho visit to get a full read on what is up. 

FHO is a very good option for HD surgery, but I am not sure you need it yet when you say he jumps and runs. You may be able to manage his symptoms with other measures before taking that leap. However, a surgeon (ortho) will recommend surgery so keep that in mind it is what they do. 

Some dogs can be very symptomatic early then actually improve as they age. A lot of vets recommend 2 for surgery but there are a LOT of dogs who have it much earlier. If your dog is doing ok, and you can manage his issue to wait that could be an option. He could improve. 

I have a dog who was diagnosed at 6 months. At 9 months she was PAINFUL on her first birthday she had a total hip replacement on her right side. My reason for choosing that option was asthetic (sp?) I was told she would be lower on the right with an FHO and possibly track a little shorter, something no one would notice but me. Well I am pretty weird and I felt that would bother "me". THR was an extremely expensive surgery, and I think the recovery time is "shorter" and easier with an FHO. 

Joint supplements, fish oil, ester C, MSM, adequan injections are all way of managing. My Teddi is bi lateral. So she still has HD on her left side. We are on Cosequin DS, MSM, fish oil and she gets monthly adequan injections (an injectable joint supp) She is 4 years old now and doing very well on her hips. 

I joined the yahoo canine HD group they were very helpful for me through my journey with Teddi.


----------



## Frank V (Feb 8, 2011)

*FHO Surgery*



mddeland said:


> I'm new to this site, and I have been researching online and this golden retriever forum pops up often about FHO surgeries so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> My 10 month golden (Blue) was recently diagnosed with hip dysplasia and the vet said he would probably need an FHO surgery in a couple months. I was just wondering what everyone else's dogs symptoms were like before they got the surgery?
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,
I found this web site, and as an owner of a young Golden who had FHO surgery, I wanted to respond to your entry as well as any other questions you might have. Willie was diagnosed with severe hip dysplasia at 10-12 months and had the surgery. The symptoms that we noticed first as a puppy were that as much as he tried to keep up with my 6 year old twins, he would just suddenly slow down and rest, he walked with a sway left to right and just didnt seem to have the overall stamina as a puppy should have. We finally thought it would be a good idea to get him checked out and got x rays, the Vet then informed us that his hips were beyond repair with typical surgery and that FHO would be the best option. So we had it done. If you have checked back in to see this response and have more questions I would be happy to share our experience and answer anything else for you. I know when we first found out, I too looked for any information I could get.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My oldest dog who is a lab/golden mix had two FHOs. Her first was done at 7 months old and the second at 2 1/2.

She was actually diagnosed at 4 months old. We noticed that when she was running around up at the lake, she would start dragging and limping on her right rear leg. At first we thought she had just strained it. She also bunny hopped when she ran. That hip was really bad which is why she had her first surgery at such a young age. The other one was bad, but not as bad as her first hip.

She turned 10 last month and is just starting to slow down now. She's always been a very high energy dog and the hip surgeries didn't slow her down at all.

I would meet with an orthopedic vet and have x-rays done and then discuss all of the options for you and your dog.


----------



## madonna413 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello, 
I saw your response to Mark's concern and how Willie was diagnosed with Severe HD. I too, just got back from the vet just a few hours ago and Amigo, who is 8 months old also was just diagnosed with severe HD. The vet I went to was recommended by a Golden Retriever Rescue Org. and she was great. She also recommended FHO but while researching thru the web I read FHO is not recommended for doggies over 50 lbs. Amigo is currently 56lbs. what is your input on this? I am scared to do this procedure but I am also going to take him to an orthopedic to get a 2nd opinion.
Miriam


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about Amigo's diagnosis. I would wait to make your decision until Amigo has been seen by the ortho vet. An FHO might not be the very best option for him, but sadly, we often have to make some decisions for our dogs based on cost (I'm not assuming anything about *your* ability to afford a procedure, I have no idea!). An FHO is a much less expensive option than a total hip replacement.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It's true that some vets recommend not doing the surgery on dogs over a certain weight, but I can tell you that when Jasmine had her second surgery, she was 96 lbs and was walking on that leg the next day (at the vet's office). She was extremely overweight because I just plain wasn't aware and thought labs should be "solid". After the surgery, I got her weight down and now she weighs around 68-70 lbs.


----------



## goldenME (Jan 11, 2012)

fostermom said:


> It's true that some vets recommend not doing the surgery on dogs over a certain weight, but I can tell you that when Jasmine had her second surgery, she was 96 lbs and was walking on that leg the next day (at the vet's office). She was extremely overweight because I just plain wasn't aware and thought labs should be "solid". After the surgery, I got her weight down and now she weighs around 68-70 lbs.


How's Jasmine doing today?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My Toby, now 9 years old, had FHO on his left hip last December and he is doing great.
After talking to the surgeon and having the option for THR or FHO, we had decided on FHO because of the faster recovery and not so many restrictions as with THR recovery. Toby had just recovered from TPLO on his right knee and I felt like it was not in his best interest to have him be confined and restricted for another 4 months, I don't think he would have been able to handle that mentally. When the surgeon did the surgery, he was surprised to see, that he would not have been able to do the THR even if we had decided on it. The joint was too far gone and worn flat. So, FHO was the best and only choice for Toby.
He was standing on his leg the next day and ever since. We have had a few ups and downs, but all in all, he is doing good, he is almost pain free already and runs along with the other dogs and can keep up. 
He had started to show signs of hip problems when he was almost six years old. He was on pain meds/NSAIDS for almost three years, Glucosamine/chondroitin, Adequan injections and then fishoil. But when he had the TPLO on his right knee, the weight shifting onto his bad left hip, wore the hip joint out faster and that is why he had the FHO 8 weeks after his knee surgery.
I would first see an orthopedic specialist with your dog, as so many others have stated and see what your options are in surgery or in pain management and supplements.
About the size and weight of the dog having an input on whether FHO or THR, according to my surgeon it is a non issue. He has done all above surgeries in different size/weight and age dogs with great results. My Toby is a big Golden and did well on the FHO. But I would really have a good consult with a orthopedic surgeon, for you to decide whether to do FHO or go for THR. 
Of course, like somebody said, THR is a lot more expensive and money is an issue for a lot of people. It would not have been an issue for me, I opted for FHO for Toby's mental health.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

cgriffin said:


> My Toby, now 9 years old, had FHO on his left hip last December and he is doing great.
> After talking to the surgeon and having the option for THR or FHO, we had decided on FHO because of the faster recovery and not so many restrictions as with THR recovery. Toby had just recovered from TPLO on his right knee and I felt like it was not in his best interest to have him be confined and restricted for another 4 months, I don't think he would have been able to handle that mentally. When the surgeon did the surgery, he was surprised to see, that he would not have been able to do the THR even if we had decided on it. The joint was too far gone and worn flat. So, FHO was the best and only choice for Toby.
> He was standing on his leg the next day and ever since. We have had a few ups and downs, but all in all, he is doing good, he is almost pain free already and runs along with the other dogs and can keep up.
> He had started to show signs of hip problems when he was almost six years old. He was on pain meds/NSAIDS for almost three years, Glucosamine/chondroitin, Adequan injections and then fishoil. But when he had the TPLO on his right knee, the weight shifting onto his bad left hip, wore the hip joint out faster and that is why he had the FHO 8 weeks after his knee surgery.
> ...


I know this is an old thread, but I had to make a split second decision today for Charlie (while he was already under). I took him in for total hip replacement surgery, but the surgeon called me about 2 hours into surgery (well 2 hours after they told they were prepping to start) to tell me they had discovered infection in his joint fluid. I had only researched total hip replacement, not FHO. My options were FHO or close him up and wait for cytology results + healing time from infection; so putting him through it twice. The surgeon said he would recommend FHO and would not move forward with total hip replacement because it would fail with the infection. I agreed to do the FHO. I started worrying about the weight and I've seen a lot of conflicting information out there. How did it work out for you? What are the things I need to watch out for? How is the typical recovery? Charlie does have confirmed hip dysplasia by an ortho vet and ortho surgeon so surgery was inevitable; just did I choose the right one?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I have fostered dogs that had FHO. I have been amazed at how well they recover, and the near normal mobility they get from this surgery. It's been a very good option for several dogs, and they have done well throughout their life. If the ortho surgeon recommended it, I would feel comfortable that it was the right choice for your dog. I've seen several dogs so well with this surgery I really think Charlie will also.

I also know someone who had a dog with FHO on one hip and then THR on the other. That dog was an acrobat and would make flying leaps in the air to catch balls after his surgery. 

Physical therapy does wonders after surgery too, so be sure to sign up for that. It wil give you the best results.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> I have fostered dogs that had FHO. I have been amazed at how well they recover, and the near normal mobility they get from this surgery. It's been a very good option for several dogs, and they have done well throughout their life. If the ortho surgeon recommended it, I would feel comfortable that it was the right choice for your dog. I've seen several dogs so well with this surgery I really think Charlie will also.
> 
> I also know someone who had a dog with FHO on one hip and then THR on the other. That dog was an acrobat and would make flying leaps in the air to catch balls after his surgery.
> 
> Physical therapy does wonders after surgery too, so be sure to sign up for that. It wil give you the best results.




That was another question I had. Both Charlie ‘s hips show dysplasia and I wondered if he would now be limited to FHO on the other hip.

Thanks for sharing your experience. Charlie will start back with rehab in two weeks. He actually enjoys it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abfann (Mar 28, 2020)

Frank V said:


> *FHO Surgery*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is your retriever after FHO? Our 6 month old needs it as well


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Abfann said:


> How is your retriever after FHO? Our 6 month old needs it as well


3 years post surgery Charlie walks with a limp. We do weekly PT and swimming. We limit his walks to 3/4 mile at a time. Managing weight is a challenge and very important. We’ve done left side only. I don’t want to do the right if we can avoid it. Total Hip Replacement would have been better option, but he had infection and it would have failed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berna (Jun 14, 2016)

Here is our experience with FHO:






The video is four years old and my dog (14 now) is not moving that well, but he still has good quality of life and goes on his daily walks.


----------

